

Mobile Optimization? 7 Brutal Reasons People Aren’t Buying on Mobile - michaelguar
http://mobile1st.com/mobile-optimization-7-brutal-reasons-people-arent-buying-on-mobile-and-some-quick-fixes/

======
richkaplan
I always wondered why I stopped midway in my window shopping and migrated ot
my laptop

